

Ask HN: Career Advise – MEng or MS - snehesht

I recently got an admit for Masters of Engineering (Computer Engineering) program from University of Cincinnati, as I applied for Master of Sciences program I&#x27;m bit concerned about the admit. I have few questions about the MEng degree.The difference of the two programs is MEng = MS - thesis + Management courses.<p>my background : bachelors degree in Electronics and Communication Engineering, I learnt to code and been doing that since my first year in college. I like computers, a lot and it&#x27;s the prime reason I choose Computer Engineering. <i></i> I&#x27;m not from US. <i></i><p>What I want to do after Masters : 
I want work for a startup company for few years.<p>Here are my questions, 
1. Other than research specific jobs, does recruiters differentiate MS and MEng ? 
2. Which one do you recommend, MS or MEng<p>P.S I got another admit from University of Massachusetts, Dartmouth for MS in Computer Engineering. However the University of Cincinnati offered me $11k scholarship.
======
liquidcool
Recruiters won't care, they just scan your resume and will see a masters.
Nobody will know what you learned by the degree and school unless they went
through the same program. Personally, I wouldn't do a MS without a thesis that
clearly made me more qualified for the job I wanted. That's assuming I
couldn't get work that would do the same.

You need to do some research. You want to use this as a springboard for a
startup job? Identify 5 startups you'd love to work for and ask them how you
get from where you are to employed by them.

Also search LinkedIn for recent grads of that program and see where they ended
up. Message them about their experience in the program.

